# Tone curve Presets



## rcannonp (Dec 10, 2007)

After reading Martin Evening's article on expressing blend modes as curves in Photoshop, I figured that I would make a set of curves for LR as well. You guys are welcome to them. They aren't as useful as they would be in Photoshop, and some are only good for special effects. You might find some use for them though, especially soft light, overlay, and maybe multiply and screen.

Curves.zip


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks ....b


----------



## Richard Earney (Dec 10, 2007)

Would you like them added to Inside Lightroom?

Richard Earney
--
http://inside-lightroom.com


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 10, 2007)

Richard Earney said:


> Would you like them added to Inside Lightroom?
> 
> Richard Earney
> --
> http://inside-lightroom.com



Sure. That's cool with me.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 13, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I edited these curves so that the names show up under Point Curve in the Tone Curve panel. I also added a few more.

Tone_Curve_Presets.zip


----------



## hoddo (Dec 13, 2007)

*Excellent!*

Thanks Cannon.  I have placed them in my prests folder but where would I extract them so that they appear in my tone curve box?


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 13, 2007)

If you unzip the archive in your Develop Presets folder and restart LR, then they should show up in the Presets list in a folder called Tone_Curve_Presets. You can then select which one you want, and it will be applied to the photo and show up in the Point Curve drop-down menu in the Tone Curve panel.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ok -*

I misunderstood, I thought you were saying that they would feature as drop down choices from within the Tone Curve box.

I've done the former and say this - they work great, thanks again.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 13, 2007)

hoddo said:


> I thought you were saying that they would feature as drop down choices from within the Tone Curve box.




That might be possible, but it would take more tweaking than I'm capable of right now. Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## T.D. (Dec 14, 2007)

rcannonp said:


> If anyone is interested, I edited these curves so that the names show up under Point Curve in the Tone Curve panel. I also added a few more.
> 
> Tone_Curve_Presets.zip



Thanks Cannon. I appreciate these!


----------



## rcannonp (Jul 30, 2008)

After poking around in LR2 for a bit, I figured out that my point curves can be saved as ACR presets and will then show up in the Point Curve drop down list in LR2.

If anyone is interested you can put these XMP files in the directory – _User/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Camera Raw/Curves_(I don't know where they would go on a PC), restart Lightroom, and they will show up in the list.

Curves.zip


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2008)

Very good Cannon!  They'll also save as part of a preset when Tone Curve is checked.


----------

